# Our newly repaired van.



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello all,

This is how our van looks now that the team at Auto-Trail crash repair centre have put her back together.










A big thank you to Mark Atkinson and the team for a brilliant job. You wouldn't know that I smashed the rear right hand corner would you?

Regards

Dean


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks nice and tidy...

I scratched mine as well


----------



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Ouch!

First I hope nobody was injured. How does it look now?

My damage was a mere scratch compared to that :wink: 

Dean


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Ye Gods!!!!!
When did that happen??

Is that YOUR car - or someone who didnt see the BIG WHITE BOX on wheels?

Carl


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks really good, Dean.

Gerald


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

The pics are from 2003. Van was an Autotrail scout, only 12 months old and parked in our driveway..
Joyriders had stolen the red car, drove at high speed and failed to make a turn outside our house. Pushed van sideways by about 4 feet. We had been out for the night and came back to find a car parked in the van, 2 police cars and a Fire engine to wash down the leaking petrol. !!!
The wife was real Peed off and kicked the car like mad..  

Dealers wrote if off and were gonne get me a new one but Insurance said it could be fixed, obly problem was Autotrail.. Took 9 months to get parts !! Came back all looking like nothing had happened, local repairer, Cannock re-sprays. 
After we finally got it back we had lost interest and sold it a month later.. Lost a packet but we've recovered now and got an Apache 700..


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Fairportgoer,

We were at the factory yesterday to get some warranty work done. We were dealing with Mark Atkinson and Paul one of the engineers. They couldn't have been more helpful and I got the feeling that Auto-Trail really care about customer satisfaction.

Paul did a great job repairing the habitation door handle and a couple of leaking windows. We also had a second leisure battery fitted for a price I would have found hard to beat.

A big thumbs up for Auto-Trail from me.


----------



## cunny (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Dean. What make of scooter trailer is it . I am looking for something like that for my Lambretta.
Thanks
Arthur.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

scept1c said:


> Hi Fairportgoer,
> 
> We were at the factory yesterday to get some warranty work done. We were dealing with Mark Atkinson and Paul one of the engineers. They couldn't have been more helpful and I got the feeling that Auto-Trail really care about customer satisfaction.
> 
> ...


Where is the Avatar Photo from?


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

cunny said:


> Hi Dean. What make of scooter trailer is it . I am looking for something like that for my Lambretta.
> Thanks
> Arthur.


Looks like an Erde PM310. Nice light weight trailer!


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Teemyob

I think you were asking about my avatar photo, did you recognise it from having been there?  

It is Neuschwanstein castle in southern Germany near Fusen. You should go there if you get a chance, it's a fairytale castle that Disney based some his films on. It looks even better close up.

We were there last March and had quite a lot of snow which we hadn't expected but it wasn't too bad apart from our Fiat X250 cab letting in a lot of draughts. 8O 


The aire in Fusen is good and has good wifi.

Sorry should have said Stellplatz instead of aire.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

scept1c said:


> Hi Teemyob
> 
> I think you were asking about my avatar photo, did you recognise it from having been there?
> 
> ...


Look amazing, thanks for the info, must pop that on our places to visit list!

TM


----------

